# What is your worst knife purchasing ever?



## Eslph92 (Sep 28, 2017)

I found myself thinking about it; most of us have more then average knifes in their collection, some of them were probably filled your expectations more than others and others were a big dissapointment for you. 
In my small collection there's a lot of "bad purchasing" knifes, including some pricey ones.

What's are yours?


----------



## daveb (Sep 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 29, 2017)

GS-1 by Global without any doubt. Bought it together with the G-2 I really like a lot. Crazy design with a high tip and an unusable handle. And the usual sharpening issues with Cromova.
A good competitor though is a Kai Wasabi: crazy big carbides making sharpening a real challenge.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 29, 2017)

I agree that the G2 is a decent knife..handle, steel and grind aside it has a nice useful profile


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 29, 2017)

Richmond Artiflex AEB-L cleaver. Slapped together by folks who know nothing about cleavers.


----------



## fujiyama (Sep 29, 2017)

Probably that time I ordered a honyaki gyuto. Paid nearly two weeks wages and waited nearly 6 months for it. My most exciting gyuto purchase. I planned to use it daily. When I received it, the entire blade was warped. Never got a chance to cut with it and lost some money in the currency conversion.


----------



## larrybard (Sep 29, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> I agree that the G2 is a decent knife..handle, steel and grind aside it has a nice useful profile



Talk about faint praise? At least you didn't also add something like it's a decent knife aside from the geometry and heat treatment.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 29, 2017)

larrybard said:


> Talk about faint praise? At least you didn't also add something like it's a decent knife aside from the geometry and heat treatment.


Praise must be given where it's due but I guess it came off a little like an oximoron


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 29, 2017)

keithsaltydog said:


> Richmond Artiflex



I sharpened my moms today what a POS. Worst HT on any knife I bought.


----------



## OliverNuther (Sep 30, 2017)

Bought a set of Füri's prolly about 10 years ago. Attraction at the time was that they were Australian and also had some connection to my hometown of Brisbane so got that warm fuzzy feeling of supporting a local business. Also liked the handle and blade being made of the same material. Embarrassingly, now that I am more enlightened, it never even occurred to me at the time that if the blade is made of the same material as the handle, then the steel can't be much good. 

Anyway they served their purpose and are now serving out the rest of their days as beaters for the rest of the family.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 30, 2017)

I was on a waiting list for three years for the opportunity to order a knife. When the time finally came I ordered a Damascus Chef's knife for myself and a non Damascus knife for a friend. I trusted this highly regarded maker would produce great knives so I didn't make any specific requests. 

After several more weeks of waiting the knives arrived. I was hugely disappointed. Over three years I've been waiting!

I contacted the maker and expressed my disappointment. Gave him the reasons why and summed it up with "I was expecting the perfect knife". To his credit he offered to make me "the perfect knife". I could tell by the tone of his e-mails he was a little incredulous that someone would return a knife. This time I gave him specific dimensions. Weight, height, length, profile and geometry. I sent the original knife back and waited a few more weeks before receiving the new knife. 

I got the new knife and will say.........It was stellar. Possibly the "perfect knife". The guy knew how to make a great knife. Sometimes we all rest on our laurels and I believe this was an example. Because the process was somewhat tainted I decided to sell the knife on e-bay.

I learned a lesson about dealing with knife makers and sold the knife for eight times what I paid for it. My friend also sold his for a large profit.

The sad part of the story is some well-off non pro in New York has what might be the best knife in the world.


----------



## OliverNuther (Sep 30, 2017)

Wow. Great story Salty. I totally get how something might be structurally perfect but the emotional connection just isn't there.

If it doesn't move you, it's just a piece of metal.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 30, 2017)

"It slices! IT DICES!....."


----------



## LucasFur (Sep 30, 2017)

De-rail thread alert! 
Salty, what have you kept after the massive sale and selling the bk and such?


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh geez, off the top of my head.......
Mizuno Tanrenjo suminigashi
Mizuno Tanrenjo 390 Blue DX honyaki yanagi w/ebony and silver
Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 honyaki (Not sure what color)
Masamoto 240 KS gyuto (I think it's a KS, could be honyaki)
Masamoto petty
Hiromoto stainless with carbon core 240 gyuto
Honyaki 240 gyuto (Can't remember the name)
Masamoto 360 yanagi
Rader 190 tall gyuto
Rader 390 Damascus slicer
Masashi stainless 240 gyuto
Mizino Tanrenjo stainless 240 gyuto
Huge and heavy cleaver from TC Blades
Another stainless carbon core 240 gyuto (Can't remember name)
Tojiro six inch boner
CCK cleaver
Ealy 240 gyuto
Randy Haas Damascus 270 suji
Carter funayuki . Probably a 210
Maybe a dozen more. I'd have to watch my inventory video to see what else is left.

Mostly old school stuff.


----------



## dwalker (Sep 30, 2017)

Salty, I can tell that you are a Mizuno fan. I am as well, however my selections are much fewer than yours....for now. Mizuno makes a fine knife without a doubt.


----------



## fujiyama (Sep 30, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> The sad part of the story is some well-off non pro in New York has what might be the best knife in the world.



Damn dude, now we all want to know what knife!!

I really wish I could've used my Mizuno. Maybe someday I'll try again...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 30, 2017)

fujiyama said:


> Damn dude, now we all want to know what knife!!
> 
> I really wish I could've used my Mizuno. Maybe someday I'll try again...


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 1, 2017)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> View attachment 36999



Bingo. Essentially the Meji prototype.


----------



## Matus (Oct 1, 2017)

Salty, how many PMs did you get asking about the name of the maker?


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 1, 2017)

Matus said:


> Salty, how many PMs did you get asking about the name of the maker?


I figured it was obvious when he said sold it for 8 times what he paid.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 1, 2017)

None. 
I'm guessing there is still a couple people who still don't know.


----------



## valgard (Oct 1, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> I figured it was obvious when he said sold it for 8 times what he paid.



this


----------



## Matus (Oct 1, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> I figured it was obvious when he said sold it for 8 times what he paid.



yeah, I was a little slow thinking and fast typing


----------



## JimmySugi (Oct 2, 2017)

I don't have any regrets with the knives I've bought.
I feel like my real failure is failing to stop my friend from buying some Kamikoto Knives


----------



## Interapid101 (Oct 2, 2017)

Tojiro Petty: cheap enough, but still not worth the money.

Zwilling Kramer FC61 8": low rent workmanship, odd blade profile, hard to work with. Not impressed.


----------



## tripleq (Oct 2, 2017)

My worst purchase wasnt a purchase but a gift of single bevel knives I received while I was living in Japan. The knives were fantastic but I took them to the stones without receiving proper instruction first. Bad news. Just to respect the theme of the thread Ill throw in my carbonext gyuto as my worst purchase ever.


----------



## loopback (Oct 3, 2017)

Bought a Blenheim Forge 125mm Petty, which is my least favorite / used.


----------



## KimBronnum (Oct 4, 2017)

Mine was a 240 Hattori HD damascus Deba. 8 years ago I thought it was a kind of gyuto. Super grind, super heat treat but also 400 gram zombie slayer I have no use for. 
- Kim


----------



## StonedEdge (Oct 4, 2017)

KimBronnum said:


> Mine was a 240 Hattori HD damascus Deba. 8 years ago I thought it was a kind of gyuto. Super grind, super heat treat but also 400 gram zombie slayer I have no use for.
> - Kim


Sell it to me?


----------



## KimBronnum (Oct 4, 2017)

[emoji106] pm me


----------



## Eslph92 (Oct 10, 2017)

Some of my worst purchasing are knifes that came out with broken tips and massive shoulders (masakage yuki bunka) and others with poor edge retention for their hardness (furikazan zdp189) and actually, it seems that I having hard time to find knife that hold my expectations over intensive long term use.


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 10, 2017)

*snort*. Love this thread. One member gripes about his worst knife and the next post is a different member offering to buy it.

One man's trash...


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Oct 10, 2017)

Without a doubt a 180 TF Denka Gyuto! Worst FnF of any knive I ever had! Handle misfit with huge gaps up to the bolster. Bolster fitted and welded by the worst craftsman imaginable. Grind was mismatched from side to side. It makes me laugh when I hear all these stories of how great these are. Id say the chances of getting a good one direct are one in 10. You really never know what your gonna get.


----------



## KimBronnum (Oct 11, 2017)

@Eslph92 - funny you should mention a Masakage Yuki . 
I was debating with myself wether to mention my Hattori because it was more expensive and just a fail, but my Masakage Yuki 180 gyuto is by far my worst knife. It had crazy fat sholders and didn´t cut well at all. After it was thinned into a super model it is still off. It is very hard to explain, but it feels as if had the knife been a 240 it would be fine, but it is a 180 so it feels mega tall and short, which it really isn´t. 
- Kim


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 11, 2017)

Masakage Shimo 150mm petty

Zero (absolutely zero) edge retention, and rusts when you wave it over a tray of ice cubes. No amount of patina will tame it and it will discolor anything it cuts. Onions immediately turn into black sulfur. I only use it for cutting dried meat, charcuterie, etc.


----------



## Godslayer (Oct 11, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Masakage Shimo 150mm petty
> 
> Zero (absolutely zero) edge retention, and rusts when you wave it over a tray of ice cubes. No amount of patina will tame it and it will discolor anything it cuts. Onions immediately turn into black sulfur. I only use it for cutting dried meat, charcuterie, etc.



I have the same knife, I actually like it as a petty, when I get it sharp it's really really sharp but it can't cut anything that is even remotely acidic and needs to be babied, the guys at knifewear recommended a coffee patina but I never got around to it. My worst knife is my 105mm ai deba, it isn't a bad knife but I have no use for an ai deba lol


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 11, 2017)

I can get the Shimo screaming sharp, hanging hair sharp, but no matter the sharpening technique, I can't get it to hold an edge past two minced onions.


----------



## Matus (Oct 11, 2017)

My worst knife buy was a Shun Classic 150 petty. Not that it would be a particularly bad knife, but in the long run it has cost me several thousands of  in furhter knives and knifemaking equipment


----------



## inzite (Oct 11, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Without a doubt a 180 TF Denka Gyuto! Worst FnF of any knive I ever had! Handle misfit with huge gaps up to the bolster. Bolster fitted and welded by the worst craftsman imaginable. Grind was mismatched from side to side. It makes me laugh when I hear all these stories of how great these are. Id say the chances of getting a good one direct are one in 10. You really never know what your gonna get.



buying in person is the only way regarding the grind


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 12, 2017)

@DamageInc how does it compare to other shirogami knives you have in edge retention?


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 12, 2017)

I have a Hinoura gyuto (the son, not the father) in shirogami, and edge retention is much much better. Same goes for my Teruyasu Fujiwara nakiri.

The Shimo will lose its edge within 3 minutes of use, not even joking.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe Carter was even more right than I assumed about Shirogami being what the smith makes of it...


----------

